

Protecting the Maker’s Schedule from Chat - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/protecting-developer-time-with-cases-not-chat/

======
jlhenry
Close your chat. Managing distractions is YOUR responsibility.

~~~
GarethX
That's the nuclear option. But for those who still want to benefit from the
genuine uses for chat, then having colleagues be mindful of what those are is
a help.

